# GE Refrigerator model TFX24EFBT



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a G.E. Refrigerator model TFX24EFBT.

Recently the freezer don't go below -8 degrees Celsius and the fridge don't go
below 10 degrees Celsius , even though I set it E in the freezer and 9 in the fridge which are the highest settings for both.

What could be the problem and how can I fix it ?


Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First guess/suggestions is to defrost the frig. Turn it off open the doors for 2-3 hours.

Clean the coils, they are either on the back or under the frig.

If neither work, call a repair man. They can check the Freon charge.

BG


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It is a frost free fridge.



Basementgeek said:


> First guess/suggestions is to defrost the frig. Turn it off open the doors for 2-3 hours.
> 
> Clean the coils, they are either on the back or under the frig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Understand, but your assuming the defrost is working correctly. One of the first signs of an under charge (Freon) is excessive frost build up. Bad gaskets also, I think, cause this. Defroster, I believe, is timer controlled event.

This is the first thing I would try.

BG


----------

